# Us waiver removal



## rocky321 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi brother's,
i need some help ! I had to apply for a us waiver for my entry from canada to usa because since 2001 i tried to cross the border with a box of cuban cigars but i didn't do it in purpose it was already in the trunk of my car since i got back from cuba but i forgot it was in my trunk in now im stuck with a us waiver since then so i really need help to get this of my record if possible thanks in advance brothers.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in Australia so I cant give any advice, but I hope that can find a Brother that can give you some direction to have this resolved the right way.


----------



## rocky321 (Dec 5, 2013)

No problem thank you brother


----------



## Bro.Z (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey brother tell me what you need from the us?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rocky321 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello bro.z thank you for taking the time to ask me i really appreciates that,
Well i had a problem going  into the usa so i need it to apply for a waiver and they told me that i will need that for the rest of my life  ! So I'm trying to get this thing out of my life because i have small kids and my entry to usa in the custom and border is very long sometimes it take 2 hours to let me in the usa ! But they never refuse me its only a matter to see where and how long I'm staying so if you could help me it will be wonderful !!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## K3vin (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a friend who has a similar problem. But he can't go to Canada from the US. In order to fix the problem he will have to go to the Canadian Consulate in a US city to get the problem resolved.
Have you tried going to a US Consulate in Canada to see what you need to do to get your name cleared?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rocky321 (Jan 14, 2014)

No not yet ! But i will try this week thank you for your help     !!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2014)

I wish you luck. Has this been resolved yet?


----------

